# disastrous weekend



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Went to Kilmore Quay Sat. morning.It was a beautiful sunny day.at 8.45 as we watched the boats in the harbour I got a smell of burning I looked outside to see if anything was wrong, there was flames coming from the front right hand side just over the the wheel.

We only had enough time to get out before the whole Motorhome was in flames.

Two firebrigades arrived after what seemed like forever but was only twenty minutes but by then there was not much left to put out.there was several loud explosions we had two large cylinders and a small cylinder of gas for the barbeque.A generator full of petrol and more petrol in a container.
The Motorhome can be replaced but we will never be able to replace the things we have collected over the years.
But as someone said no one died.   

-----------------
aido


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Aido how sad. I am sorry that you have lost beloved items but glad that there was no injury to you or yours.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

OMG am so glad you are ok. Do you have any idea how it happened??? What a shame about your collection though! Hope your insurance company are good and fast, keep us informed hunny!!


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Blimey mate, thank God you at least got out unharmed. If it had been whilst you were asleep in the middle of the night--------?

Nick.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

So sorry to hear this. Just thank God you were OK. I hope you recover from the shock soon.

Any idea what started it?

Gerald


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Very sorry to hear the news aido, glad you are OK of course but the speed of it seems pretty scarey to me so you were lucky. Were you able to try an extinguisher on it or was it too rapid for that? Sorry about the loss of personal items; best of luck with the insurance side of things. Let us know when/if you discover the cause.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh! How awful. I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how you must be feeling, to have everything you've treasured over the years, just gone in a matter of minutes. You must be in a state of shock but I'm so glad no-one was injured.
Lesley


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

8O Holy s**t thats really bad news, as the above post said a least your ok, i know it dosent seem that way at the moment !!


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Can't believe how dreadful you must feel....very glad indeed that you are safe at least but it's your "home" isn't it....  We would be devastated!! You must be too.....all the very best.....Ana x


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Fire*

 As a fellow Hymer owner, I was really sorry to hear about your horrific experience. I suppose it will be difficult for anyone to give you a final answer regarding the cause as it has been total loss. The place you say was in flames at first is where our battery is positioned .....

I do hope your Insurance Company come up trumps and you can begin to get back to "normal" - but I suppose you will never feel the same about another van.

Will be thinking of you - thank heavens you were both safe.

Kind regards
Sundial


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

So sorry to read about your terrible news.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What a shock for you. I imagine you might dwell on it for some time. Try to remember it could have been a lot worse!

Dave


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thats a terrible thing to have happen, from what you aid about the speed of the fire, it confirms my theory of not bothering with a fire extinguisher.

Hope everything work out well for the future .


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

aido,
I am pleased to hear that there were no casualties, had you been asleep you may not have been around to post your bad news.
At least you are alive to sort out the mess, take care.
Norman


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Thank you all for the kind words it's nice to read them.

We did have an extinguisher but it lit so quick my other half had to jump out without any shoes on.
No one will ever know what started it as it ended up as a piece of molten metal did'nt even resemble a Motorhome.

Will be in touch with the Insurance Co. to-morrow.

Aido


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Aldo,

was in Kilmore last weekend and would of been this but for Birthday party for kids,
I live near by if you need anything sorted.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

How awful........I am glad that both of you are ok though, metal can be replaced (although again I know how awful the loss of your MH must be) take care Nette,


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Aido

Very sorry to hear of your tragic tale. It is not something you hear of very often and when you do, it is usually because of catastrophic consequences. I'm glad there were only material casualties.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Very sorry to hear about your problem and at least no one was hurt.

Last week whilst at Shepton we had a near miss with our 644 which could have has similar results. A gas lighter sitting on the worktop about 15-18" away from the hob (which we had just turned off) suddenly burst into flames. No buring smell or any no warning.

Luckly we were there and I was able to smother the flames with a wet tea towell that just happend to be near.

Does make me think if that has have happened 2 minutes later we would have been gone.

I do hope the insurance company are kind to you.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss. As has been said before, thank goodness you are all OK. Good luck with the insurance.
If you ever find out the cause, please let us all know. Forewarned is forearmed and all that.
Best wishes, Alan.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh how dreadful for you both and how terrified you must have both been? 

I know it's heartbreaking to have lost all those precious things you have collected over the years but you still have each other and that's the main thing and had you both been asleep in your beds the outcome does not bear thinking about? 

Whatever has happened you still have all your wonderful memories you would have enjoyed during your motorhome travels, so please try not to let this awful event spoil those halcyon times?

I think our motorhomes become more than a piece of metal to us don't they and I know ours is a very big part of our lives and it's crazy how attached we all become to them - but most of us motorhome owners are like this, so we all know just how you will be feeling. However, when you get your replacement vehicle you will soon find that too will very quickly become a much treasured possession and just think of the fun you will both have going out and buying all the new bits & bobs for it? 

Good luck and I hope you feel better in the morning. 

Sue


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Jesus thats terrible, glad you are ok. Who are you insured with, one of the two I guess? Fortunately the summer is over ish.

Enjoy pouring over the brouchers and websites looking for the replacement.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Gutted for you Aido,hope all goes well with your insurance


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Aido,
just catching up on forum when I read your post. Mary and I are really upset for you and hope you will be sorted soon. Let us know if you require a dig out.

keep your heart up

Noel


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi

Sorry to hear about your disaster. Our sympathies.

We have a C684, ie. almost identical model. So particularly interested as to probably cause.

AS far as I can think, there is nothing really on that side (front right) of the van to cause the fire? How old was your van? Had you driven far in it when you stopped? Only thought is it might have been wheel bearing or brakes?

Will make me a lot more wary now if I aver smell burning!

Glacier


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Glacier.

The battery is on the front rhs. its was a 01 LhD we had parked up for some time when it happened.I think it must have been electrical.

Will be looking at the sleeping arrangements more closely for our next one with a view to getting out quickly.
We had smoke alarms and co2 alarm but we were out of MH before they went off.and no time to use any of the 2 fire extuinisher in the MH. 

Aido


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Scary! When we bought our 'van. there was a fire extinguisher fitted, but down in the well next to the driver's door, behind the seat! Completely inaccessible to anybody apart from when getting out of the driver's seat.

We had a new one, and sited it above the main caravan door, easily reachable. Never had cause to use it; yet.


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info Aido.

Makes sense now as ours is the reverse - 06 RHD and battery is under seat on the left!

Hope everything works out OK - you have aour sympathies.

Glacier


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

*any news?*

Hi Aido,

just wondering how you're getting on with your insurance company? Hope there is light (and a van) at the end of the tunnel and that you are both getting over the shock.

Good luck,

-H


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O ONLY just seen you're post it must be a terrible shock for you,Hope everything works out with you're Insurers.

All the best phil & jan


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

aido said:


> Went to Kilmore Quay Sat. morning.It was a beautiful sunny day.at 8.45 as we watched the boats in the harbour I got a smell of burning I looked outside to see if anything was wrong, there was flames coming from the front right hand side just over the the wheel.
> 
> We only had enough time to get out before the whole Motorhome was in flames


Jeez, Aido, sorry to hear about that. Glad you're all ok but what a bummer about the 'van. Hope insurance coughs up. Shame about ur stuff though. I know it can't be replaced.

Irishhomer


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*fire*

Greetings,

Missed the original post Aido, sorry to hear of your loss, I hope that the insurance company are able to sort it out and that you are back on the camping circuit in no time.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi aido - I was on hols. when you posted the dreadful news. Particularly sorry about the things that cannot be replaced, but as others have said at least you were both safe and sound even if very shaken up.

Hope the insurance company are playing ball and you can torment is with enquiries about the merits of different MHs in the near future.

Sue


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

aido said:


> Went to Kilmore Quay Sat. morning.It was a beautiful sunny day.at 8.45 as we watched the boats in the harbour I got a smell of burning I looked outside to see if anything was wrong, there was flames coming from the front right hand side just over the the wheel.
> 
> We only had enough time to get out before the whole Motorhome was in flames.
> 
> ...


Got fixed up by the AXA Insurance Co. today We found them very helpfull Going to collect new MH on Sat.
Hope we can get over the Disaster in time.

Aido


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Great that its all sorted for you both. 

Now take out the shopping list.
Santa will be busy in your household. :roll:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Aido so sorry to hear about this, it is shocking news, but as others have said, thank goodness you are both well and unhurt.

Carol


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Hi Aido

Very relieved to hear that AXA have been good. Hope you can manage to put this terrible event behind you and enjoy your new van to the full. 

Best wishes to you both,
-H


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Just caught the conclusion to your unfortunate fire and am delighted you have managed to get everything all sorted out. 
Hope you are pleased with your new van.


----------

